# Mercury 4 stroke 60HP won't turn over.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm in a bind. I'm supposed to go to Miller's Ferry this Sunday. I took the boat out today for a little bit. It cranked 8 times before it wouldn't crank on my way back in. It just won't kick over, just sits their and sounds kinda like a weedeater sound. The oil is fine and the piss tube was working when it was on and the crank battery is reading the right volts. I've had the boat for almost 4 years now and have always had the maintenance done on it at Bass Pro. Does anyone have any suggestions? I need to get her fixed asap.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

it sounds like low voltage,, like a loose or bad battery cable connection, i would be glad to take a look at it for you,,


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sequoiha said:


> it sounds like low voltage,, like a loose or bad battery cable connection, i would be glad to take a look at it for you,,


PM sent


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with the battery being low, but sounds like the starter is spinning, but the drive is not engaging. Hence the "Whirring" sound.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, but we got it. The solenoid was a little stuck and we finally got it to go back in place. Fishing trip still on thank God.


----------



## Peter Mitten (Dec 18, 2009)

*Anchor's Away Boat Repair & Services*, See our Site *AnchorsAwayFL.net*
I go to your Boat, all services, parts & labor Warrantee, over 26 years experience, working on boats since I was a kid with my Dad a Retired Coastguard Mechanic, I'm Certified Master Tech by YAMAHA MOTOR CO. USA. Licensed, Specialized in Outboard Rebuild, All Engine Services, all repairs and Installations on your Boat, Small Fiberglass repairs, Bottom Paint, We do restoration on certain boats.
We bit any written estimate, reliable and reasonable price, most simple service at Dockside, pick up & Delivery to my shop in Jay 15 miles North of Pensacola, I service all Gulf Coast, Including Gulf Port, Mobile, Pensacola, Gulf Breaze, Destin, Panama City etc.... 
Give me a call Ph# *850-463-7943* *Fx 850-994-1891*
email [email protected]
For more Info please go to our Site: *AnchorsAwayFL.net*


----------

